# Critical skills permit renewal with change of employment



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello, 

I currently have a critical skills permit expiring next year february. My passport is expiring at the same time as the permit was couple to the expiration date of my passport. I recently got a new passport and would like to renew my permit and also change employers in the process as i have found a better job. Has anyone ever done this, any advice on the process to follow. Staying in JHB, South Africa


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you changing employers it is a new application and not a renewal. So just do the new application using the new passport. But when you submit your copies of documents also include the old passport and visa in addition to the new passport copy. This should not be a problem at all.


----------



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

Do i need to provide an affidavit stating i no longer work at the previous company or some evidence to this effect?


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

You dont need an affidavit, on VFS when booking the appointment it will be a change of conditions and you include the new company information and usual CSV docs


----------

